# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  cigarro que atraviesa la ropa

## pecha3

Hola gente!, se lo he visto hacer a david Blaine y a algun otro mago. COge un cigarro encendido, lo mete por la debajo de la camiseta del espectador y lo saca por el otro lado de la camiseta como si la hubiese quemado y atravesado. 

MI pregunta es. ¿se trata de algo parecido al boligrafo que atraviesa un billete?. ¿sabeis si es habilidad o se trata de un producto que se pueda comprar?. gracias por adelantado.

----------


## NiponT

compañero crees que sera como boli que atraviewsa billete?es imposible recuerda que como bien dices tu es la camiseta de un espectador jajaj no puede ser igual a no ser que ya se conozcan jajaaja

----------


## pecha3

la historia es que el video lo vi hace tiempo y no lo recuerdo bien. Si lo pudiera volver a ver seguro que despejaba mis dudas.

La teoria del boli lo digo porque puede hacer un juego de manos haciendo pensar que lo tiene en la mano que mete debajo de su camiseta y en realidad lo tiene en la otra y hace creer que lo atraviesa. Es una teoria, quizas ridicula... pero no se como se hace, ni lo he visto que lo vendan en ningun sitio, asi que pienso que se trata de un truco de distracion de los que hace blaine como el de girar la mano. 

Alguien sabe de este truco?

----------


## NiponT

ni idea tio no lo vi nunca si lo veo te digo algo compi..un saludo

----------


## Rleon71

donde puedo ver este video del cigarro que atraviesa la ropa??

----------


## cuco7

Si es lo que estoy pensando, es muy facil. Si sabes como hacer desaparecer un cigarro ya sea encendido o apagado, ya lo tienes....lo unico que necesitaras, es otro escondido en la mano y que este encendido...Seguro que pensando un poco lo pillaras en un seg...todo esto si sabes como hacer desaparecer un cigarro claro, algo que si eres mago o llevas un poco aprendiendo magia sabras 100% seguro.

Un saludo! espero haberte ayudado.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> se lo he visto hacer a david Blaine y a algun otro mago..


Estimado Pecha, permíteme una corrección: Se lo has visto hacer a DAvid Blaine y a algún mago. Lo de otro sobra, porque ponerlo implica considerar a David Blaine como mago y es darle demasiada consideración... (Alimentando la llama de la eterna discusión  :twisted: )

Bromas aparte, tienes que tener en cuenta dos aspectos:

1.- No te creas todo lo que ves hacer a David Blaine. Los compinches, los trucos de cámara, la edición en vídeo y demás ‘trampas’ abundan en su material.

2.- Efectivamente, con dos cigarros, un poco de habilidad y ‘lo que hay que tener’ lo puedes hacer.

----------


## gilbert-magic

No será mas bien un cigarrilo encendido que se apaga en la ropa del espectador sin ninguna seña :Confused: 

Magicamente
Gilbert Magic

----------


## Luiggy

El CUCO tiene razon....esa es la manera de hacerlo....no requiere mucha practica....solo confianza  de que puedes hacerlo bien......

----------


## letang

En el libro ESTO ES MAGIA de Moliné viene una forma para atravesar una tela o mantel con un cigarro encendido.
Cubriendo la aprte de arriba con un papel, pero bueno... es una idea relacionada con esto.

----------

